

iPhone message security vulnerability crashes iOS - kenrikm
http://www.reddit.com/r/apple/comments/37enow/about_the_latest_iphone_security_vulnerability/

======
speleding
The bug is in the software that shows the banner, if you have "friends"
pestering you with the message you can prevent it from crashing by going to
Settings -> Notifications -> Messages and disable "Show on lock screen" and
set the Alert style to "None"

